# Straight up legality concering Skylines in the US



## MaximumYin (Jan 16, 2006)

I've been reading in many places about the possibility of attaining a perfectly legal Skyline (r32, r33, r34) in the States for years, yet there's so much speculation and people who talk about things that they _might_ have heard or _think_ they know with no actual basis.

So I ask a simple hypothetical question.

If your budget was not the main limiting factor (But lets try to stay in the realm of reality for an individual, don't say 'buy ten Skylines and do your own crash testing', etc) and wanted to obtain a 100% street legal Skyline from Japan today, could you do it?

The key thing here is that I'm looking for facts. That means no speculation and third hand stories. Also, I’m not looking for the grey areas of legality. I’m well aware of some of the, uh, more creative methods of bringing them in.

Thanks.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

supposely skyline revolutions/ 96skylineguy should be abel to do them, i haven't seen the paperwork, but he said he was approved for the conversion process.

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=110996


----------



## 96skylineguy (Apr 30, 2005)

If you want answers to questions or need legit information email me at [email protected] or come to the webpage www.skylinerevolution.com and I will answer all questions you have with all the legal information I have available.


----------



## toyman (Feb 15, 2006)

The answer is no. The car must be 25 years or older. You did say legal. That means no kit-car. etc or other game playing. My 2 cents toyman

Ps I own a 89 gts-t type m 4 dr. License in bc plate in bc Ins. in bc. BC= Canada I can legal drive my car in the states. Adios


----------



## TwistedGTR (May 19, 2005)

> The answer is no. The car must be 25 years or older. You did say legal. That means no kit-car. etc or other game playing. My 2 cents toyman


It is possible to get a skyline over to the states. The car has to go through a series of legalization procedures.

I don't know about the 25 year old thing, I will look up on that.

Kit-cars are legal, but depends on what state your in and what the law is for Kit-cars.



> Ps I own a 89 gts-t type m 4 dr. License in bc plate in bc Ins. in bc. BC= Canada I can legal drive my car in the states. Adios


I thought the emissions and legality laws were different in canada from the states. I doubt you can legally drive the car over the border. Correct me if I'm wrong.

Toyman, are you a RI in canada? or just a owner of a skyline?


----------



## Mr.S (Feb 14, 2006)

So can you only drive a kit car in states that allow designated use of a kit car within that particular state? And is that registered, titled, insured, etc. I live in California, and I'd like to look into the possibility. If not here, maybe register the car in Arizona/Nevada with less stricter laws.


----------



## toyman (Feb 15, 2006)

Hi Twisted, I have driven my car into the states. I am not Ri. Just an owner. :thumbup:


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

you can drive Kit cars anywhere, you will have a title and registration. When you import the Chasis and motor, you will have an HS-7 form and then it gets titled to the state you live in (i believe, Celm has a better knowledge of this). Skylineimports/revolutions/96skylineguy is supposily allowed to convert the cars to US legal.


----------



## toyman (Feb 15, 2006)

Hey Twist, No amount of voodoo can make my car legal. No airbags, Seatbelts do not pass federal standard. Windshield doesn't either. You might fix seatbelts, Noway on airbags or windshield. Revolution scares me. They are making all kinds of promises that when push comes to shove they are not going to be able to live with. Toyman


----------



## MaximumYin (Jan 16, 2006)

Thanks for the replies guys.

Now as for the kit-car deal, I've read everywhere that they are only state legal but not necessarily federal legal. How does this affect someone that might use the Skyline as say a weekend car?


----------



## toyman (Feb 15, 2006)

MaximumYin said:


> Thanks for the replies guys.
> 
> Now as for the kit-car deal, I've read everywhere that they are only state legal but not necessarily federal legal. How does this affect someone that might use the Skyline as say a weekend car?


Max, Kit car is a gamble. If you ever have an accident the guys in the windbreakers and black shiny shoes are going to be all over you like a cheap
suit. Skylines are a gamble period. Is something bad likely to happen no could it happen yes. Toyman

PS I like being on the darkside. :thumbup:


----------



## 96skylineguy (Apr 30, 2005)

Well I have been reading the forums and looking the input that people have been putting up in here and on other threads. Yet again I see alot of uneducated people make statements about things and I really dont understand where they get their information. I am very thorough about my research and usually dont make statements before I have the factual information to back them up. Anyone still doubting my business's true nature its your loss. Back to the subject at hand, KIT CARS! I have contacted the DMV and State patrol in Washington, Oregon, Colorado, and Texas to verify the guidelines and regulations as to how cars are designated as Kit Cars and what is required. Well ANY SERIES of skylines can be brought into the country as a Kit car if the paperwork and the cars are appropriately done and shipped. All 4 states state patrol stated to me very directly (and I took my GTS to both the Oregon and Washington state patrol offices to show them the car) that if the placard and chassis stamp both matched with the same chassis number and have not been altered in any way they will certify the skylines as a Kit car. This means they can be titled and legal in the state that verifies the VIN/Chassis number. You can sell the cars and they can be moved to another state with the current states title but you will have to go through the process of reverifying the VIN/Chassis #'s in your state of residence. There are no restrictions on these cars, no mileage nothing and they are a ROAD LEGAL car. As stated the kit cars do not have to meet all the bullshit federal regulations because there are alot of Lamo's, Porsches, Ferrari's (sp) on the road that are designated kit cars and they are not going to change the laws or view the cars differently then they do those top end road machines. So if you wish to verify what I am saying contact your state patrol and once that is done contact your local DMV and they will tell you once they get the certification form from the state patrol the will issue a kit car title. I have personally checked 4 states and got the same answer all the way around. If you want a DOT/NHTSA certified car you can do that with 2 companies in the US right now, but the kit car is the less costly way to go and still be legal. All of those people out there stating the the cars will be confiscated and all kinds of bullshit when you get pulled over because the car isnt DOT/NHTSA certified you need again to be educated. I have been pulled over 13 times in my black GTS and not once have I even been cited for anything, and 2 times it was of exhibition of speed. So stop making people panic about that because its not true!!! Most of the times the cops are like "what the hell is this???" and let you off just because of the car LOL... this has happened to me! You can send me questions at [email protected] or pm me here I check this daily and my email for the company about twice an hour.


----------



## toyman (Feb 15, 2006)

96skylineguy said:


> Well I have been reading the forums and looking the input that people have been putting up in here and on other threads. Yet again I see alot of uneducated people make statements about things and I really dont understand where they get their information. I am very thorough about my research and usually dont make statements before I have the factual information to back them up. Anyone still doubting my business's true nature its your loss. Back to the subject at hand, KIT CARS! I have contacted the DMV and State patrol in Washington, Oregon, Colorado, and Texas to verify the guidelines and regulations as to how cars are designated as Kit Cars and what is required. Well ANY SERIES of skylines can be brought into the country as a Kit car if the paperwork and the cars are appropriately done and shipped. All 4 states state patrol stated to me very directly (and I took my GTS to both the Oregon and Washington state patrol offices to show them the car) that if the placard and chassis stamp both matched with the same chassis number and have not been altered in any way they will certify the skylines as a Kit car. This means they can be titled and legal in the state that verifies the VIN/Chassis number. You can sell the cars and they can be moved to another state with the current states title but you will have to go through the process of reverifying the VIN/Chassis #'s in your state of residence. There are no restrictions on these cars, no mileage nothing and they are a ROAD LEGAL car. As stated the kit cars do not have to meet all the bullshit federal regulations because there are alot of Lamo's, Porsches, Ferrari's (sp) on the road that are designated kit cars and they are not going to change the laws or view the cars differently then they do those top end road machines. So if you wish to verify what I am saying contact your state patrol and once that is done contact your local DMV and they will tell you once they get the certification form from the state patrol the will issue a kit car title. I have personally checked 4 states and got the same answer all the way around. If you want a DOT/NHTSA certified car you can do that with 2 companies in the US right now, but the kit car is the less costly way to go and still be legal. All of those people out there stating the the cars will be confiscated and all kinds of bullshit when you get pulled over because the car isnt DOT/NHTSA certified you need again to be educated. I have been pulled over 13 times in my black GTS and not once have I even been cited for anything, and 2 times it was of exhibition of speed. So stop making people panic about that because its not true!!! Most of the times the cops are like "what the hell is this???" and let you off just because of the car LOL... this has happened to me! You can send me questions at [email protected] or pm me here I check this daily and my email for the company about twice an hour.



Chris, I think you are being a bit unresponsible. If I fellow what you are saying a kitcar skyline is like buying a pacer. No big deal. If you have an accident with a kitcar skyline there is a pretty good chance that you are going to end up under 2 tons of bricks. Before you dismiss me I had a kitcar Elise and speak from experience. adios toyman


----------



## MaximumYin (Jan 16, 2006)

... if that's all it takes, couldn't you potentially do this with any JDM exclusive models? (maybe S15 Silvias or A31 Cefiros?)


----------



## Mr.S (Feb 14, 2006)

toyman said:


> Chris, I think you are being a bit unresponsible. If I fellow what you are saying a kitcar skyline is like buying a pacer. No big deal. If you have an accident with a kitcar skyline there is a pretty good chance that you are going to end up under 2 tons of bricks. Before you dismiss me I had a kitcar Elise and speak from experience. adios toyman


Could you share your experience with the Elise toyman, just for reference?

~Dustin


----------



## TwistedGTR (May 19, 2005)

> Hi Twisted, I have driven my car into the states. I am not Ri. Just an owner.


Ok, I wasn't sure if that was possible



> Hey Twist, No amount of voodoo can make my car legal. No airbags, Seatbelts do not pass federal standard. Windshield doesn't either. You might fix seatbelts, Noway on airbags or windshield. Revolution scares me. They are making all kinds of promises that when push comes to shove they are not going to be able to live with. Toyman


In the states, that's what the whole process is for, to do all that stuff like making the windshield legal, seatbelts, pretty much everything. When I called motorex a while back, They told me that they did all that stuff to make it legal in all 50 states.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

TwistedGTR said:


> Ok, I wasn't sure if that was possible
> 
> 
> 
> In the states, that's what the whole process is for, to do all that stuff like making the windshield legal, seatbelts, pretty much everything. When I called motorex a while back, They told me that they did all that stuff to make it legal in all 50 states.


You can have your car US legal but a kit car doesn't have to meet all those standards. Call skyline revolutions to see what they do to make them US compliant


----------



## TwistedGTR (May 19, 2005)

ya, I was talking about gettin the car totally US legal without going the kit car way. Lol sorry forgot to put that in there


----------



## SXTC (Feb 12, 2006)

A friend of mine recently looked into this, and though I can't say he is correct 100% he did say that he talked to the DMV and a few other places and found out that he could get an address (it has to be an actual address, not just a PO box) in Canada, register the car there, and then drive it here in New York where we live.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

SXTC said:


> A friend of mine recently looked into this, and though I can't say he is correct 100% he did say that he talked to the DMV and a few other places and found out that he could get an address (it has to be an actual address, not just a PO box) in Canada, register the car there, and then drive it here in New York where we live.


That would only work with a 91- R32. But anyways, the kid got caught because the car was registered at his brothers and got his car impounded for that reason.


----------



## Mr.S (Feb 14, 2006)

Most kit car insurance companies only offer you like 2500-5000 annual miles a year kit car though right? And if more, it has to be really pricey. I normally put about 10-15k miles a year on my vehicles. I'd like to drive it daily. I mean I can suffice, but I really don't like having limitations.

~Dustin


----------



## skylineimports (Dec 23, 2005)

for federally legal vehicle you need the following things in addition to all the stuff shown on the nhtsa site

airbags need to be changed
bracing under dash changes 
side impact bracing
carbon canistor
needs 2 catalitic convertors

and the list goes on

kit car is the easiest and cheapest route to a street LEGAL car all except california


----------



## 96skylineguy (Apr 30, 2005)

toyman said:


> Chris, I think you are being a bit unresponsible. If I fellow what you are saying a kitcar skyline is like buying a pacer. No big deal. If you have an accident with a kitcar skyline there is a pretty good chance that you are going to end up under 2 tons of bricks. Before you dismiss me I had a kitcar Elise and speak from experience. adios toyman


Actually, if you have a grey market vehicle you have to get specialty insurance anyway. Normal insurance companies will not give you a policy without making the car fully DOT/NHTSA legal. But there are companies out there that will insure a grey market vehicle, I am not being irresponsible but this process is legal and does/will allow you a street legal skyline. Trust in fact that I know exactly what the insurance companies will do with a damaged JDM car. Proof is below..... this is what happens when you give a 16 year old a big truck, a cell phone, and an egg mcmuffin... 5 months and no settlement in sight!


----------



## 96skylineguy (Apr 30, 2005)

Mr.S said:


> Most kit car insurance companies only offer you like 2500-5000 annual miles a year kit car though right? And if more, it has to be really pricey. I normally put about 10-15k miles a year on my vehicles. I'd like to drive it daily. I mean I can suffice, but I really don't like having limitations.
> 
> ~Dustin


2500-5000 mile restrictions are on show and display cars... and its only 2500 miles a year. I have not heard of any mileage restrictions on kit cars.


----------



## TwistedGTR (May 19, 2005)

WOW! Chris, I am sorry that had to happen to your car. When will these kids learn. I bet you that kid was calling up one of his friends saying that there is a skyline in front of him and then WHAM!! it literally is in front of him. 

Sorry bro, did the kid have insurance?


----------



## MaximumYin (Jan 16, 2006)

Whoa... Just looking at that is painful. Hope you get it all straightened out. 

By the way, approximately how much would these specialty insurance companies charge a year?


----------



## celm (Dec 15, 2003)

hes under 21 sue the kids parents


----------



## Mr.S (Feb 14, 2006)

96skylineguy said:


> Trust in fact that I know exactly what the insurance companies will do with a damaged JDM car. Proof is below..... this is what happens when you give a 16 year old a big truck, a cell phone, and an egg mcmuffin... 5 months and no settlement in sight!


Are you sayin because its a Grey Market Car, the insurance company is disputing a settlement with you? To not pay out because its JDM?

Sorry about your car, stupid spoiled children. 

~Dustin


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

if i worked at an insurance comapny i wouldnt pay out either  imagine how much a body shop is going to charge to repair that!! Bad luck man, i sympathise


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

I used to live in Ohio, and you can title almost everything, if done properly, the title will state a conversion factor- Altered/Assembled Vehicle. They are street legal, and insurable. I have a friend with tube-framed '86 Beemer with a 632ci Merlin in it, Altered/Assembled Vehicle, Steet legal, insured, plated, and registered to drive on the streets, and this is a 1000hp 9 sec drag car or 1500hp with nitrous!!!! I can't remember the exact step, but the car was also inspected for seatbelts (His 6-point harnesses were passed) proper lights, speedometer, bumpers, brakes, ya know, the usual. It did NOT need emissions testing, as assmebled vehicles don't. Trust me, it would never pass emissions considering it runs on NavGas, Cam2, or Methanol/Cam2 mix. There is a way to title anything, you just gotta find the right steps, or in some cases, another State.


----------



## redbaron58p (Feb 20, 2006)

*The reality of obtaining a legal Skyline*

I'm an attorney and Skyline owner. I've been working on Skyline cases for a couple years now, mostly involving the Motorex mess, but also dealing with scam artists selling so-called kit cars. So you can be sure I'm giving you the whole ugly truth here.

There is only one kind of legal Skyline, and that is one that came from Motorex or RB Motoring (which technically just does the work for Motorex)
No other company ever produced a DOT/EPA legal skyline. Period. None. Contrary to all the misinformation about kit cars, no state has the authority to issue registrations for a grey market vehicle such as the skyline without proof that it meets federal motor vehicle safety standards and EPA requirements. 

Any of the cars from other companies claiming to be legal, or 'state legal,' or 'kit cars,' are quite simply NOT legal. These cars get registered through a process of questionable paperwork which usually involves false statements, tax evasion, customs and EPA violations just to get started.

Do people get caught for doing this? Honestly, not very often. But that is because this is a fairly new problem. In my frequent talks with DOT they tell me the nationwide network of DMV databases allows them to locate all the cars with non-standard registrations rediculously easily, so it won't be long before the 'loopholes' vanish, along with many if not all of the illegally imported cars.

The people like Skyline Revolution and Evolution Imports are really only here to make a quick buck off of people. They can't, and won't guarantee a thing, and don't stand behind their cars because they know they are breaking the law. If you have that kind of money to gamble on a car, maybe its worth it to you, but its a pretty expensive gamble, and I have many clients who have literally lost their shirt buying a car that was ultimately useless to them when they couldn't get/keep it registered....


----------



## 96skylineguy (Apr 30, 2005)

Aaron,

You know if have had about enough crap out of you and your mouth your posting on non-US site calling me a crook and a scam artist but yet you have ZERO proof and nothing factual to produce to have a basis for your accusations. I have had about enough of your comments, you maybe a lawyer and you may be handling some cases but you know I havent seen you produce anything proving anything you have said or claim. I have been straight forward and honest from the gate and I wont do anything other then that until the end of this venture. Being a lawyer you should also know about liable and defimation of character which is you making a statement that alters or changes someone's opinion about me or my company. So you might tread lightly. I am done dealing with people like you because you are living in the past and not really up to date on the information listed on importing the skylines there are sooooooooo many ways you can bring them.

*Here is your post off the aussy site:*

*Does anyone have any info on these crooks? 

Here's the company:

http://www.skylinerevolution.com

Here's the auction:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Skyli...QQcmdZViewItem

These clowns already ripped off a couple people on overpriced, bogus R33s, and now they claim to be partnered with an actual RI called Nine Second Racing. If you know anything let us know so we can stop them before they rip off more unsuspecting buyers.*

What proof of cars do you have that I have sold that are bogus and/or illegal? What proof do you have that I have ripped off anyone? I am associated with 9 Second racing but that has been put on the rocks because of the fricken comments you make which makes them fall back and protect themselves and I can completely understand that because in this area with these cars you live by your word and integrity. I have done nothing to you and I have not stated anything that I have not been told as true fact coming from a state or federal agency. 

Overpriced cars... if I remember right my prices are at 30% under any price that Motorex/RB motoring ever had posted or quoted. I think the prices I have are very reasonable for everything that I have offered to people.

*Here is your post off the aussy site:*

*They've sold a couple cars already. I've had more than a few calls about them. Most importantly, they are liars. First they claimed they were customs brokers, but now it says they have applied to be brokers. They used to imply to people that they were partnered with G&K, and had crashed an R33.

I corrisponded with the arrogent owner of the company who told me several times how 'he'd been in the business' for sooo many years and knew way more than most about skylines... Then I did a google search on him and found a post from 2004 asking people to tell him the differences between the Skyline models (GTS, GTR, etc) and telling us how he was just about to get that customs license and start bringing in the cars....

Scam city. He's not the first, and won't be the last. Just has a really snazzy website and an 800 number. Too bad he's not legit...*

I have only sold one skyline since I came back to the US because I am trying to make sure that I am doing this properly before anything serious comes up about the cars. I never stated that I was working with G&K, I stated that I requested a possible information purchase from them on the crash process and data which never panned out. I have never crashed a car ever, never stated I did. I have never stated that I have been doing this for soooooo many years to anyone. I know alot about the cars and I still have alot to learn, the guys here a Nissan forums have been a huge help and a hard group to semi-win over. I have had alot of problems with people believing me because of Motorex and their business practice.

I have requested too many times that you just civilly call me on my phone and yet I have not received one call but I have 10-15 calls a day requesting information on the skylines and I dont think I have had one person that I have spoke feel that I have been anything but honest and straight forward with them. So if you have the fricken ball lawyer man give me a call... your not the only one that knows the laws big guy. My mother was an attorney for 30 years and my step brother is practicing right now in corporate insurance law.

Provide proof, produce documents, show something that says that anything that I have said has not been on the up and up and I will happily agree with you. But you have already mixed up my words and twisted them around. I have stated that I was testing to become a USCB but I couldnt get into the testing in October, so I had to wait until April of this year. I have stated that I have been dealing with cars for a number of years but only researching the skylines for the last 2 years for importation purposes. This is all old news Aaron. I have weathered much worse situations then you and you took one in the ass on your skyline and are trying to make everyone else's life a living hell. PUT UP OR STFU... see I already know you cant produce shit because there is no factual information to base it on. Be a man and give me a call. And this goes for anyone that wants to talk to me 719-271-3915.


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

96skylineguy said:


> Actually, if you have a grey market vehicle you have to get specialty insurance anyway. Normal insurance companies will not give you a policy without making the car fully DOT/NHTSA legal. But there are companies out there that will insure a grey market vehicle, I am not being irresponsible but this process is legal and does/will allow you a street legal skyline. Trust in fact that I know exactly what the insurance companies will do with a damaged JDM car. Proof is below..... this is what happens when you give a 16 year old a big truck, a cell phone, and an egg mcmuffin... 5 months and no settlement in sight!


 chris....this kid would have been murdered


----------



## redbaron58p (Feb 20, 2006)

When you stop trying to sell illegal cars I'll stop calling you a crook. How about that? You are a crook and a liar. Everyone respectable knows it. Quit trying to make it sound like you know so much and have been 'in the business' for so long because we all know you haven't. By your own admission less than two years ago you didn't even know the differences between the models, and yet at the same time you were telling us you were a customs broker. You told me that a few weeks ago in email, but now YOUR OWN WEBSITE says you are just now APPLYING to become a customs broker....

If you're so sure I'm blowing smoke, go ahead and sue me for allegedly defaming your character (if you have any) and hurting your business. Of course you won't because even YOU know the affirmative defence to libel/slander is the truth...

Why would I call you? What could you possibly tell me that I don't already know? You and all the guys before you bore me, If you want to get one over on society, and make a quick buck, why don't you just run for congress or become a used car dealer?


----------



## celm (Dec 15, 2003)

redbaron58p said:


> If you want to get one over on society, and make a quick buck, why don't you just run for congress or become a used car dealer?


or better yet a lawyer


----------



## redbaron58p (Feb 20, 2006)

Okay, I opened the door for that one. Ha Ha. I actually don't mind lawyer jokes though. If you can't laugh at your own profession, work would be awfully dull...


----------



## pogo2501 (Feb 20, 2006)

redbaron58p said:


> Okay, I opened the door for that one. Ha Ha. I actually don't mind lawyer jokes though. If you can't laugh at your own profession, work would be awfully dull...


i enjoy the skylines looks and speed but i hate the following of cavalier kids with body kits and fart cannons book shelf spoilers etc that obcess over them lol if a serious owner buys the car and imports it as an enthusiast more power but weed out the cavilier kids lol my thought is to just swap motors in my 240z. its here, its legal and it doesn't cost an arm and a leg. and call it sacrilige but V8 fords look very very nice in them and sorry to say leave those expensive little skylines begging for more boost


----------



## 96skylineguy (Apr 30, 2005)

redbaron58p said:


> When you stop trying to sell illegal cars I'll stop calling you a crook. How about that? You are a crook and a liar. Everyone respectable knows it. Quit trying to make it sound like you know so much and have been 'in the business' for so long because we all know you haven't. By your own admission less than two years ago you didn't even know the differences between the models, and yet at the same time you were telling us you were a customs broker. You told me that a few weeks ago in email, but now YOUR OWN WEBSITE says you are just now APPLYING to become a customs broker....
> 
> If you're so sure I'm blowing smoke, go ahead and sue me for allegedly defaming your character (if you have any) and hurting your business. Of course you won't because even YOU know the affirmative defence to libel/slander is the truth...
> 
> Why would I call you? What could you possibly tell me that I don't already know? You and all the guys before you bore me, If you want to get one over on society, and make a quick buck, why don't you just run for congress or become a used car dealer?



Yet again you bring no proof to the table, and yet again your beating a dead horse I already explained what happened with the USCB testing. How am I a crook? Whom have I taken money from and screwed in the process. NO ONE... bring some proof to the table Aaron. Because right now you are being put in the spotlight and you are just doing a song and dance. So pretty much your accusing me about being a liar and a crook and have no proof of anything stop making false accusations unless you have proof Aaron. The reason you wont call me is because your not man enough to bring it to me personally. So again PUT UP OR STFU?


----------



## toyman (Feb 15, 2006)

Hey Red Give it a rest please. The constitution allows Chris to be an a**h***
and slimy. Now that the Supreme Court has agree to rule on the clean water act and abortion we have other things to worry about. :thumbup:


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

Chris, i dont know what to think. We all have had a past and its rough. You seem like you care and even after all the Bs, you still seem to have intentions to help. which i respect on a business level. Correct me if i am wrong, but you will have paper work from the NTHSA and DOT to verifiy your claims of legalizing skylines. Just show him proof. I mean you would have more than just an HS-7 form right?


----------



## redbaron58p (Feb 20, 2006)

Doesn't anyone here get it? This is very simple: Someone buys a Skyline in japan (say a 33 GTS for $4000), dissasembles it in japan, and sends the body and engine to the US seperately declaring them to US customs as "parts." Then, conveniently the engine gets put back in the car, they take some receipts for the engine shipping, and other bogus crap to DOL and say "look, I built this kit car all by myself" and some dumbass maybe gives him plates.

DOT and EPA don't know a thing about it because he's not telling them. DOT only deals with motor vehicles, not so-called kit cars. Therefore you could call these 'state legal' cars, except the states don't have the authority to register cars like this, and that makes it fraud.

So why is he charging you $9k to $12k for what he calls "conversion" when he's not doing anything to the car. All this at the same time he feigns sympathy for those of us with motorex problems, also not mentioning his fee is only a couple hundred less than Motorex charged. 

So once again. Not legal. Not honest. If you think I'm being harsh, you should talk to people that bought cars like this before and lost them or even worse, never got them or their money back. This is not a new scam...

SkylineUSA, Omega Skylines, Skyline Motors... All scamsters of the past. Same promises, same swindles. Look them up and see where they are today.


----------



## redbaron58p (Feb 20, 2006)

96skylineguy said:


> Yet again you bring no proof to the table, and yet again your beating a dead horse I already explained what happened with the USCB testing. How am I a crook? Whom have I taken money from and screwed in the process. NO ONE... bring some proof to the table Aaron. Because right now you are being put in the spotlight and you are just doing a song and dance. So pretty much your accusing me about being a liar and a crook and have no proof of anything stop making false accusations unless you have proof Aaron. The reason you wont call me is because your not man enough to bring it to me personally. So again PUT UP OR STFU?


*I* don't have to prove anything because you can't prove your claim of having a legal car. You don't have any paperwork from any government agency, and it took me one phone call to confirm that neither you nor your partner 9 second racing ever submitted conformity paperwork on any Skyline.

You Lied about being a customs broker, you lied about being in the business for so long... If you want me to really embarrass you I'll link up your posts and email for everyone to see.. 

Your cars are kit cars, not legal, you just think you found a loophole because you haven't been caught yet. If you did some real research you'd find all the other companies that are gone that tried the exact same thing...

So I've said all that needs to be said. If you want to show some paperwork or proof the cars you are trying to sell are truly legal, I'll be the first to apologise, but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## celm (Dec 15, 2003)

redbaron58p said:


> Therefore you could call these 'state legal' cars, except the states don't have the authority to register cars like this, and that makes it fraud.
> .


http://www.nhtsa.dot.gov/cars/rules...e/#Anchor-63420

NHTSA is not responsible for regulating the operation of motor vehicles on public roads in the U.S. or for titling or registering motor vehicles for such operation. That is instead the responsibility of the individual States


http://www.nhtsa.dot.gov/cars/rules...ages/page2.html

A disassembled vehicle that is shipped without an engine and transmission is treated for importation purposes not as a motor vehicle, but instead as an assemblage of motor vehicle equipment items. Such an assemblage can lawfully be imported into the U.S., provided any equipment included in the assemblage that is subject to FMVSS, but was not originally manufactured to comply with that FMVSS or was not so certified by its original manufacturer, is removed from the assemblage prior to entry into the U.S. Equipment items that are subject to the FMVSS include tires, rims, brake hoses, brake fluid, seat belt assemblies, glazing materials, and lamps, reflective devices, and associated equipment.

You know sure as shit if you weren’t allowed to put it back together it would be states. The explanations are done on a 6th grade comprehension level and it’s all up to interpretation of the individual on how they want to interpret it


----------



## redbaron58p (Feb 20, 2006)

celm said:


> http://www.nhtsa.dot.gov/cars/rules...e/#Anchor-63420
> 
> NHTSA is not responsible for regulating the operation of motor vehicles on public roads in the U.S. or for titling or registering motor vehicles for such operation. That is instead the responsibility of the individual States
> 
> ...



Then I guess you would have a Skyline with speedometer, no headlights, nor rearview mirrors, no seats, no seat belts, and no steering wheel- because those parts definitely don't comply, and would have to be removed prior to shipping.

Maybe a 6th grader can read it, but they can't comprehend the bigger picture. As I've said before, this is hardly even a loophole in a mass of federal regulations governing importing cars. If this WAS the holy grail of import loopholes, why would anyone pay a registered importer to het their car at all? Most people that import cars spend way more than any of us on our cars, so why wouldn't they do the same thing?


----------



## CALIGULA (Jun 12, 2005)

I live in Los Angeles and on 2 occasions i saw actual Skylines. They were new and they looked like the real thing to me. I heard the engine rip and roar when the dude dusted me. 
So are these dudes driving around in the States illegally? The cars did have plates. Skyline read on the decal with the Infiniti insigna. Some how somone is letting these dudes drive them. I just want to know how?


----------



## JamesonGST (Nov 20, 2003)

CALIGULA said:


> I live in Los Angeles and on 2 occasions i saw actual Skylines. They were new and they looked like the real thing to me. I heard the engine rip and roar when the dude dusted me.
> So are these dudes driving around in the States illegally? The cars did have plates. Skyline read on the decal with the Infiniti insigna. Some how somone is letting these dudes drive them. I just want to know how?


If the cars you seen are the new G35/350Z body style, it is just a Infinity G35 rebadged with the Skyline emblems.


----------



## celm (Dec 15, 2003)

redbaron58p said:


> Then I guess you would have a Skyline with speedometer, no headlights, nor rearview mirrors, no seats, no seat belts, and no steering wheel- because those parts definitely don't comply, and would have to be removed prior to shipping.
> 
> Maybe a 6th grader can read it, but they can't comprehend the bigger picture. As I've said before, this is hardly even a loophole in a mass of federal regulations governing importing cars. If this WAS the holy grail of import loopholes, why would anyone pay a registered importer to het their car at all? Most people that import cars spend way more than any of us on our cars, so why wouldn't they do the same thing?


Oh man, how you think people get the cars into the country.you cant be that dumb to the Obvious


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

Redbaron, take Celms word, he does have a legal GTIR over here and has dealt with this stuff before. you can bring rolling chasis over here and assemble the car here. How do you think the noble makes it over here and is legal.


----------



## celm (Dec 15, 2003)

in my driveway a few weeks ago
BCNR33
RNN14 and peaking out of the back CT9A E7


----------



## skylineimports (Dec 23, 2005)

nice selection there mate :thumbup:


----------



## celm (Dec 15, 2003)

thanks man

the sad part about it is that the GTir is the most fun car out of the 3


----------



## skylineimports (Dec 23, 2005)

my buddy has one and its like a go kart....quite a few mods too...2.1cc forged pistons forged steel rods t04s turbo 550cc injectors etc etc...

awsome car for the money


----------



## R34MAN (Jan 10, 2006)

Nice rides Celm.


----------



## TwistedGTR (May 19, 2005)

Celm, I Envy you. Nice rides!


----------



## celm (Dec 15, 2003)

thanks guys


----------

